# Buying Starpoints



## BLUE AYES (Nov 16, 2011)

Was offered 80,000 points for $1,550.00. I already have over 300,000 points, some from developer purchases, others earned. (I earn at least 75,000 per year) I use them for hotels and first class tickets on a somewhat regular basis. Any thoughts on the value of this purchase ?


----------



## jarta (Nov 16, 2011)

Value depends on how you would use the Starpoints.  Out-of-ordinary use (going first class on an airplane when you would go economy or going to a Cat 5-7 resort or hotel when you would go to a CAT 2-4 more often) gives a higher monetary value, but is it valuable to you?

Cost is  a different concept than value.  80,000 Starpoints normally can be purchased from Starwood for 3.5 cents per Starpoint or $2,800.  Annually Starwood holds a sale for 20% off or 2.8 cents per Starpoint with a limit on the amount that can be purchased.  

A 148,100 StarOption week can usually be converted to 72,000 Starpoints (more and without any conversion fee if you have 4 or 5 Star Elite status).  

A 148,100 week in Maui converted to 72,000 Starpoints would cost about the same as purchasing the Starpoints without a sale.  A 148,100 week at Lagunamar (MF about $1,280) can be converted to 72,000 Starpoints at a cost per Starpoint less than you would be paying - even with the price of your offer ($1,550 for 80,000 Starpoints).

Be advised. If you are purchasing from the developer and really want to do that (rather than rescind), you should be able to get 4-6 times the amount of reduced price Starpoints you have been offered.    ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 16, 2011)

jarta said:


> Be advised. If you are purchasing from the developer and really want to do that (rather than rescind), you should be able to get 4-6 times the amount of reduced price Starpoints you have been offered.    ...   eom



We got the emails the other day for the same offer.

It appears to be directed at people who made developer purchases this year (one email offer per purchase), and it states that it is in addition to any other promotional SPG points offers.


----------



## BLUE AYES (Nov 16, 2011)

Not buying from the developer. Last year (it deeded in 2011) I upgraded and retroed in a unit. I received this offer as a result. I burn through 200,000 plus points on first class tickets for a family of four every year not counting hotel stays. Every year I have been using more points than I earn and as I will never purchase another developer TS I think I might want to purchase this bulk point offer. So Jarta, I am not a math guy, does it make financial sense ? Sounds like I am saving a few hundred dollars over a direct purchase, although at 3.5 per point I would never buy, just not fly first class for the annual christmas trip.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 16, 2011)

My emails said:

_As a new Owner with Starwood Vacation Ownership and a member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special offer to receive extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program if you call us by December 15, 2011.​_
I interpreted the "member of the Starwood Vacation Network" as meaning developer purchase...



BLUE AYES said:


> Not buying from the developer. Last year (it deeded in 2011) I upgraded and retroed in a unit.



Upgraded and retroed means you must have bought a unit from the developer, correct?


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would take that deal in a heartbeat, but I get great value out of my starpoints. My 5 nights on the beach in Thailand over New Years worked out to >5 cents per point (and that's on a rate I would have paid without the points). It depends whether your travel patterns are conducive to getting good value out of them in a reasonable timeframe. (I wouldn't buy them unless your going to use them soon, as starwood can (and has!) change the rules/redemption values at whim.


----------



## jarta (Nov 16, 2011)

"So Jarta, I am not a math guy, does it make financial sense ?"

I am part of a small minority here that believes acquiring Starpoints at low cost which can be spent for high value use is the most appealing part of the Starwood SVN timeshare system.  Most do not agree with me.  Most do not use Starpoints like I do.  It makes financial sense to me.  

It may or may not make sense for you.  It's a pretty individual decision.  And, the decision should be driven by whether you would consider making a high value use purchase with or without Starpoints as the way to pay.

Just one example: For use this year I converted the equivalent of $1,250 in an annual 2010 MF at Lagunamar (without a fee but with my 5 Star Elite 10% bonus) to 80,000 Starpoints.  Then, with my 20% bonus on transferring out Starpoints to a Starwood partner, I ended up with 100 SW Rapid Rewards points.  Under the existing (now defunct) arrangement for Rapid Rewards I ended up with 6 round trip tickets anywhere and a companion pass for my wife for all year.  That's 12 round trip tickets for about $200 per round trip ticket.  

But, we flew lots of places and almost every month.  Me for the low SW fares and my wife on the companion pass for a round trip ticket for $5.  I only used 2 of my round trip tickets.  Both times I used the round trip tickets to go to LV.  It's the most expensive ticket destination from Chicago.

All that for $1,250 (plus my fares) and I still have 4 unused round trip award tickets.  We got way more than 12 "free" round trip tickets on SW for my investment of $1,250.  To me, that makes financial sense.       ...    eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 16, 2011)

jarta said:


> I am part of a small minority here that believes acquiring Starpoints at low cost which can be spent for high value use is the most appealing part of the Starwood SVN timeshare system.  Most do not agree with me.  Most do not use Starpoints like I do.  It makes financial sense to me.



Add me to the list  

This flexibility/value was the primary reason we bought SVO vs. some of the other timeshare systems we'd taken a look at previous to our first purchase...


----------



## jarta (Nov 16, 2011)

YYJMSP,   ...   "Add me to the list"

Why in the TUG world would you want to be on any list with me on it?  ROFL!

Your support has emboldened me to add another example.

In 2010 and again in 2011, I converted StarOptions and transferred out even more Starpoints.  In 2010, USAIR was giving a 100% (2 for 1) miles bonus for every Starpoint transferred; in 2011 only a 50% bonus.  

In 2010 I purchased 3 business class round trip tickets to Istanbul on Turkish Airlines for an equivalent cost of Starwood Lagunamar MF of about $1,500 for each ticket.  The usual price for a business class round trip ticket to Istanbul is around $6K-$7K (depending on the time of year).  We went in Summer.  It worked so well I did the same thing as a 50th anniversary gift for a couple we are friends with this September.  They loved the 11 hour flight in business class to Instanbul and raved about how fresh and relaxed they felt after the long flights.  And, instead of costing me around $12K, it only cost me about $4K to be that nice to 2 very good friends.  That type of savings makes sense to me and the savings takes some of the sting out of the developer pricing I paid for my 3 Langunamar weeks.  The rest of what I own was purchased resale in the secondary market and retroed when I purchased or upgraded those 3 developer Lagunamar weeks.

I have 400K unspent air miles in USAIR dividend miles from unspent transfers from Starwood.  And, I still have 500K unspent Starpoints from conversions and developer purchases.  Plus, I have 6 unused options for 80,000 Starpoints which I can buy for $1,550 for each option and which do not expire until the end of next year.

It makes financial sense to me.   ...   eom


----------



## BLUE AYES (Nov 17, 2011)

You convinced me. I fly quite a bit alone, mostly Jet Blue. Twice a year  we fly for family vacations over school breaks. I use my excess points for First Class, usually on USAir. With the 5k transfer bonus, and last years 50% bonus,  I got 4 first class tix for 140,000 points (which ended up being equivalent to approx. 265,000 USAir miles, more than enough) . The 4 round trips over xmas new year were selling for close to 7,000 with tax (plus no luggage fees, early boarding etc.)


----------



## jarta (Nov 17, 2011)

The savings only work that well if you are 4 or 5 Star Elite.  However, the better value comes with higher Elite status.  (5 Star Elite also gets you SPG Platinum status for life - or at least the life of your 5 Star status.)

Getting to 5 Star Elite usually takes at least 3 developer purchases with an inclusion of 2 retroes of secondary market non-Starwood Platinum Plus 2-br or 3-br purchases.  It's quite expensive and Elite status not practical for most people!  You also need the revenue to pay the annual assessments, the money to do the added vacationing or traveling and the time off to use the weeks you do not convert to Starpoints for other vacation or travel use.

Think it over soberly before doing anything.  The worst thing you can do is overbuy timeshares since most sell for pennies on the dollar from the original developer pricing in the resale market.   ...   eom


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 17, 2011)

In terms of thinking it over soberly, it sounds like this is a one-time offer to buy XX starpoints for XX dollars. There isn't an obligation to purchase another timeshare or pay a MF is there?

As a one-off, just buying the starpoints is a good deal, IMO. (I'd be willing to buy them off you if that were permissable, but it's not)

If it's part of a deal where you pay starwood tens of thousands of dollars more than something is worth resale, then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

jarta said:


> YYJMSP,   ...   "Add me to the list"
> 
> Why in the TUG world would you want to be on any list with me on it?  ROFL!



Got some major dental work done yesterday, so perhaps it's the pain killers talking...  

Our story:

We looked at a bunch of smaller timeshare companies, and they just didn't have enough variety in their in-house properties.  I flicked through the RCI and II books each pushed as being part of their family of properties, but didn't really see much that appealed to me personally, and was unclear on just how available these properties really were.  But what I found most disconcerting was the price stability.  The salesperson started at (what felt like at the time) a large number for a specific ownership, then dropped it 25%, then dropped it another 25%, and then finally asked how much I'd be willing to spend.  I told him (by my calculations) that it was worth about 10% of what he was originally asking, and even then I wasn't sure if I would buy it...

We went and looked at one or two of the big players during holidays over the next few years, and weren't particularly impressed with the home properties we were shown for the amount of money they were asking (about double what the little guys were looking for).  And once again, each pushed RCI/II to strengthen their offering.

We were in Hawaii in 2005 on our way to Australia, and took a look at WKORV.  The property was very nice, and ability to convert to SPG points and make the other ~700 hotels essentially in-house properties (with very good presence in places we were planning on going anyways) was the key selling point, and worth their price being 25% more than what we'd looked at before SVO.

So we bought, and a few months later bought a WKROVN over the phone sight unseen, and picked up all of the other SVO properties we own over the last couple of years.  We've never actually seen SVR, WLR, or WDW (heading there for the first time this spring).

Our motivation each time was 1) a good resort in a good location (with the exception of WLR, which we likely won't actually visit), and 2) value for SPG conversion (finally tying this back to the original discussion ).

And in hind-sight, it turns out that the first hotel my wife and I stayed at (on our wedding night) was a multi-story penthouse suite at a Sheraton (it's no longer a Starwood hotel).


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

jarta said:


> It makes financial sense to me.   ...   eom



We feel that we've gotten very good value for our converted SPG points at higher-end hotels/resorts in popular destinations during peak seasons (Christmas, Spring Break, etc), especially with the small increments (Specialty Select upgrades) to get much better rooms/suites.

I know people will dispute the value, but some of those rooms would have easily gone for $1000+/night, and yes, we would probably have paid that (and used to before SVO, etc).

And, of course, there's the conversion to airline FF points for international (don't waste them on domestic) business/first class tickets.

The measure is always "are we getting more than what we would have paid anyways".  So, for example, if I was already going to spend $10K/yr on hotels/airfaire, did I get more than that using my SVO units (direct stays, exchanged stays, conversion to SPG or FF points, etc).  For us, the answer has been a resounding "yes" (in our opinion) for each year since we drank the kool-aid.

I won't get in to the fuzzy math.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

bizaro86 said:


> In terms of thinking it over soberly, it sounds like this is a one-time offer to buy XX starpoints for XX dollars. There isn't an obligation to purchase another timeshare or pay a MF is there?
> 
> As a one-off, just buying the starpoints is a good deal, IMO. (I'd be willing to buy them off you if that were permissable, but it's not)
> 
> If it's part of a deal where you pay starwood tens of thousands of dollars more than something is worth resale, then I wouldn't do it.



Yes, it's just a one-time offer, no strings attached.

The price is better than buying the same points in another way (directly from SPG, using your SPG AMEX, etc...)


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

bizaro86 said:


> I wouldn't buy them unless your going to use them soon, as starwood can (and has!) change the rules/redemption values at whim.



I would assume that these points would expire in 6 years, like other SVO-originated points.

As for changing redemption rates, they are adjusted (sometimes with no basis on reality ) every Feb.  If you're going somewhere significant, it's not a bad idea to book before the new rates are announced, and then rebook if the rates go down (or sit back and smile if the rates went up)


----------



## BLUE AYES (Nov 17, 2011)

Jarta,

I am already 4star. I am NOT purchasing any TSs. I am buying Starpoints at a discount. I just purchased 160,000 points for $3,100.00 If USAir continues its yearly promotions, I will have 4 First Class tickets over Christmas New Year for $750.00 each. I am happy with the deal (coach is usually 400-600)


----------



## jarta (Nov 17, 2011)

BLUE AYES,   ...   The reason I included the caveats are: 1.  They are relevant for most people who would read this thread; and 2.  There has been a lot of pushback in other threads from those who disagree with me about the value of StarOption conversion to Starpoints (and who, I assume, would disagree with you, bizaro and YYJMSP about value).

Maybe the warning that Elite status is expensive and not for everyone was overly cautious.  Sorry about that.  However, I'm glad you're a happy 4 Star.   ...   eom


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 17, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> I would assume that these points would expire in 6 years, like other SVO-originated points.
> 
> As for changing redemption rates, they are adjusted (sometimes with no basis on reality ) every Feb.  If you're going somewhere significant, it's not a bad idea to book before the new rates are announced, and then rebook if the rates go down (or sit back and smile if the rates went up)



I meant more that if you've got enough starpoints to cover 2 years of travel already, I'm not sure I'd book more, since who knows what the redemption values will be like in 3 years. If they have the regular expiry period that wouldn't be an issue, IMO.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2011)

bizaro86 said:


> I meant more that if you've got enough starpoints to cover 2 years of travel already, I'm not sure I'd book more, since who knows what the redemption values will be like in 3 years. If they have the regular expiry period that wouldn't be an issue, IMO.



I'm an extreme planner , so we usually have a pretty good idea where we're going to be for the next 4 - 5 years, and block off the number of points we figure we'll need for hotels, airfare, etc, so that we don't "overspend" prior to that...

I think we have approx. 2million SPG/FF "in-the-bank" points allocated for specific trips through end of 2015, including a buffer assuming redemption rates increase by up to 10% in that time period.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 17, 2011)

I concur that Starpoints can be very valuable when usedwisely.  Since we didn’t use our LakesideTerrace unit this year, I converted to 60,500 SPs (55,000+10% bonus).  Then I moved 60,000 SPs to AA, including the25% bonus for a total of 75,000 miles. That was more than enough for two roundtrip coach tickets for a trip toLima during Thanksgiving week ($1,300+ each ticket in coach had we had to payfor them).  However, we ended up gettingBusiness class instead using a total of 120,000 miles (which otherwise would have been about$5,000 each ticket r/t).  Not a bad dealconsidering that the MFs for Lakeside Terrace were only $900 this year.


----------



## Tfleming675 (Nov 19, 2011)

jarta said:


> Value depends on how you would use the Starpoints.  Out-of-ordinary use (going first class on an airplane when you would go economy or going to a Cat 5-7 resort or hotel when you would go to a CAT 2-4 more often) gives a higher monetary value, but is it valuable to you?
> 
> Cost is  a different concept than value.  80,000 Starpoints normally can be purchased from Starwood for 3.5 cents per Starpoint or $2,800.  Annually Starwood holds a sale for 20% off or 2.8 cents per Starpoint with a limit on the amount that can be purchased.
> 
> ...



Yes, we got the right for (4)80k points for $1550 when purchasing at Riverfront.


----------



## Tfleming675 (Nov 19, 2011)

jarta said:


> YYJMSP,   ...   "Add me to the list"
> 
> Why in the TUG world would you want to be on any list with me on it?  ROFL!
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you as well. Good use of the system.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

i also agree with you. those starpoints are a very valuable commodity as well as all the FF miles. when used carefully you get a great return on the $.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 20, 2011)

Add us to the list. 

I have never converted a unit to staroptions, but I use staroptions frequently for airfare. 

A few years ago, we got an even better deal of Southwest Flights, then what Jarta described above.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

so did i, i have the companion pass from 1/6/11- 12/31/12 which is just short of 2 years.  my 88 year old Mother is my companion pass and we have gone away every month since. my mother the jetsetter at 88. gotta love starpoints and southwest.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 30, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> My emails said:
> 
> _As a new Owner with Starwood Vacation Ownership and a member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special offer to receive extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program if you call us by December 15, 2011.​_
> Upgraded and retroed means you must have bought a unit from the developer, correct?



We just got the email today....just slightly different

_As a valued Owner and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special limited-time chance to purchase extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program.

This promotion is available only until December 20, 2011._

I may take them up on the offer....not sure yet. Priced at .0181 cents per starpoint is not bad. I just used 8k in SP for two rooms for Christmas night. Based on the above promotion, that is $145 for the two rooms.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 30, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> We just got the email today....just slightly different
> 
> _As a valued Owner and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special limited-time chance to purchase extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program.
> 
> ...



I must be on Starwood's 'Coal in Stocking' List - as I have not received this email (eventhough I have already paid our 2012 MFs).  When was it sent? 1.81 cents per SP is getting close to the price I would pay for SPs.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm, I didn't get the new email with the bonus 4,000 SPG points.

I am definitely going to do the 80K for $1550 -- just tried calling, and I see that department closed at 3PM Pacific.  Will have to do it the AM.

I'm going to take the 80K and transfer it to my Air Canada Aeroplan account.  I'll end up with 125K points there after the 20K SPG bonus (5K per 20K transferred) and the 25K Aeroplan bonus (for transferring at least 100K).  With fuzzy math, that should be worth about $3million or so...  

Right now, I'm debating whether or not to take them up on the second offer I have for the same deal (I think I got one per new VOI purchased in 2011).  We've been booking extra rooms at the Westin Whistler and giving them to relatives to come up for a day or two at Christmas -- 12K SPG points for a $600+ room, so I could turn 80K in to 6 room nights, worth $3,600, and I'll be everyone's favourite this season.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 30, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> I must be on Starwood's 'Coal in Stocking' List - as I have not received this email (eventhough I have already paid our 2012 MFs).  When was it sent? 1.81 cents per SP is getting close to the price I would pay for SPs.



David -- Don't fall over, but even I got the email.  I'm sure yours is coming.  I don't think anyone is any higher on the "Coal in Stocking" list than me ... except for maybe Nodge.


----------



## RALnGA (Nov 30, 2011)

*My wife got this today...*

_*As a valued Owner and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special limited-time chance to purchase extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program. 

This promotion is available only until December 20, 2011.

Because you're an Owner, you may choose from two Starpoints packages to purchase: 
80,000 Starpoints for just $1,550, plus we'll give you an additional 4,000 for a total of 
84,000 Starpoints. 

or 

40,000 Starpoints for just $775, plus we'll give you an additional 2,000 for a total of 
42,000 Starpoints. *_

Notice it says OWNER ...we have not bought since 2007  .... 
RAL


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 1, 2011)

Now I am feeling left out - what is address of sender? In case lost in InBox


----------



## sml2181 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I deleted the offers instead of saving them...*

would anyone here please have the phone number which is in the message?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 6, 2011)

I got my email on 11/30:


As a valued Owner and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special limited-time chance to purchase extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program. 

This promotion is available only until December 20, 2011.

Because you're an Owner, you may choose from two Starpoints packages to purchase: 
80,000 Starpoints for just $1,550, plus we'll give you an additional 4,000 for a total of 
84,000 Starpoints. 

or 

40,000 Starpoints for just $775, plus we'll give you an additional 2,000 for a total of 
42,000 Starpoints. 

Starpoints can get you where you're going this holiday season and beyond. When you purchase this exclusive package, you may redeem your Starpoints for up to six years from the date they are deposited into your Starwood Preferred Guest account. 

You can redeem Starpoints for: 
Stays at more than 1,000 Starwood hotels around the globe 
A rental car from Avis® Rent-a-Car 
Airline tickets through SPG® Flights, where you can choose seats on hundreds of airlines with no blackout dates 
To explore the many ways you can use Starpoints, click here. 

Remember, this limited-time offer expires December 20, 2011. To take advantage of this special promotion, please contact Owner Services toll free at 888.460.8502 or direct at 407.903.4651, Monday through Friday from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Eastern time.

Best Regards, 

Suzanne Clark 
Vice President, Owner Services 
Starwood Vacation Ownership


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 6, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> I got my email on 11/30:
> 
> 
> As a valued Owner and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you are eligible for a special limited-time chance to purchase extra Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program.
> ...



I still haven't received this email - but I am waiting for my lump of coal...


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 6, 2011)

Why don't you call and see what they say?


----------



## jarta (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you.  Too easy.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 6, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> Why don't you call and see what they say?



Because until I saw the above post - I didn't know about a phone # because I never received the email - not to mention no sender info which made me wonder if I had was having email issues.

Answered...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

*Me Too*



DavidnRobin said:


> Because until I saw the above post - I didn't know about a phone # because I never received the email - not to mention no sender info which made me wonder if I had was having email issues.
> 
> Answered...



If you call will you let me/us know as I did not receive email either


----------



## jarta (Dec 7, 2011)

I think everyone who claims they didn't get the Starwood email should:

1.  Check to see if they are an SVN member.  (All the offers posted so far list eligibility to SVN owners.  "As a valued Owner *and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program*, you are eligible ...")  

2.  Check the settings on their spam filter to see if Starwood emails go to their Inbox or to Junk.

(And, in reviewing Junk, look at what will be deleted and make alterations to the "safe" list, if necessary, to get the emails from sources you may be blocking.  The recent offer about buying Starpoints came from Starwood Vacation Network.  The address is starwoodvacationownership@starwoodvo.com.  If you want other Starwood offers, unblock that address; if not, don't - but don't complain if you don't get an offer.)

3.  Call Owner Services to find out the validity of the email address listed for your Starwood account.

(Every single time I call Owner Services or the Elite Desk, I am asked to verify the email address I am using as a prerequisite to being provided with any information at all.)

4.  If you have a Starwood account and are a SVN owner, buy the points if interested and you like the price; don't buy if not interested or you don't like the price.

Too simple.   ...   eom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 7, 2011)

My concern was more about why I was not on distribution list (was not in spam folder) and less than buying SPs at 1.85 cents per SP.  We already have over 300K SPs that we have to spend, but lack extra vacation time and spare $ - so even at a good price - not good enough (for us - YMMV)


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2011)

For those SVN members who did not receive the email, they are not considered by SVN as "valued Owners"... just a thought...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

jarta said:


> I think everyone who claims they didn't get the Starwood email should:
> 
> 1.  Check to see if they are an SVN member.  (All the offers posted so far list eligibility to SVN owners.  "As a valued Owner *and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program*, you are eligible ...")
> 
> ...



You might think so! But  we receive confirmation of SP purchases and conversions and other specials (including the TripIt offer) and none of the exceptions apply - Still no E-mail and still wondering! ;


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 7, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> I still haven't received this email - but I am waiting for my lump of coal...



We got the 2 emails about being a "new" owner (80,000 SPG points for $1,550 each, offer "extended" to Dec 15th -- I took advantage of both), but no emails about being a "valued" owner (with the bonus points).

Checking with SVO, it appears I had 12 "SPG Promo Certificates" (with the 4,000 bonus Starpoints, referencing code "SPG 1") that expired June 1st, and there are another 6 of these offers (without the bonus points?) still valid until June 1st next year.  All associated with the developer units purchased in 2011.

I have no idea how they came up with 9 offers per unit...


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't feel alone, David.  I didn't get the email either.


----------



## jarta (Dec 8, 2011)

A little known fact about the emailed offer.

I called today to pick up the option to purchase 80,000 Starpoints (plus a 4,000 bonus) for $1,550.  Those who got the email will be offered more than 1 option when they call.  This does not show in the text of the email.  I was offered 6 and was told it was not related to Starwood Elite status (and exercised all of them to pick up 504,000 Starpoints).   ...   eom


----------



## okwiater (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anybody had any luck exercising this deal WITHOUT having received the e-mail?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

*Had To Call And request*



jarta said:


> I think everyone who claims they didn't get the Starwood email should:
> 
> 1.  Check to see if they are an SVN member.  (All the offers posted so far list eligibility to SVN owners.  "As a valued Owner *and member of the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program*, you are eligible ...")
> 
> ...



We never received an E-Mail but called and asked - they first offered to convert one of four "promos" (80,000 for $1,550) we have until 12/2013 - I then suggested that we met their rquirement of having bought during 2010 or 2011 and they did indeed offer 80,000 plus 4,000 for $1,550 which we exercised.  We too believe SP's when used wisely can be of great benefit!  We were not offerred more than one additional.


----------



## jarta (Dec 18, 2011)

ValleyGirl,   ...   "I then suggested that we met their rquirement of having bought during 2010 or 2011 and they did indeed offer 80,000 plus 4,000 for $1,550 which we exercised."

Maybe there were a certain number of promos budgeted and set aside by Starwood for sale in 2010, Starwood did not sell enough units, offerred the promos to owners, was successful and Starwood is now running short.

Nothing said that in my email.  However, nothing in my email said anything about the 6 (rather than 1) promos I was offered 10 days ago.  Also, nothing in my email mentioned anything about a "requirement" of a Starwood purchase in 2010 or 2011 (although I did upgrade an EOY Lagunamar to an annual this year to retro a WMH).

The offer expires 12/20.  It's now 12/18.  If you don't call you can't purchase.  SeaSix posted a copy of an email - including a number to call.

Since none of us have actual answers, if you are interested in purchasing Starpoints, CALL and ask about the current promo.  

I called the Elite number on 12/7 to make my purchases of the promos.  It took about a week for the Starpoints to show up in my SPG account.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 18, 2011)

jarta said:


> I called the Elite number on 12/7 to make my purchases of the promos.  It took about a week for the Starpoints to show up in my SPG account.   ...   eom



Was told 5 to 7 business days from purchase to the points showing up in the SPG account.

Purchased first batch on Dec 1st, posted on Dec 6th.

Purchased second batch on Dec 5th, haven't posted yet -- gonna call tomorrow to get them to track down what's up...


----------

